# Trenton VS Belleville



## Adam (30 Sep 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm on my HHT and am unsure where to buy.  I hope this poll will help me with my decision.


----------



## hauger (30 Sep 2009)

Depends on what you want.

Trenton: Close to work.

Brighton: "More Affordable" (subjective) new construction, close to nothing (expect to drive to Belleville for shopping)

Belleville: Higher tax rates, in city shopping.

Frankford: Large lots, small town

Other: There's a lot of other.  Living in the county, living in Napanee/Kingston, living north of Belleville.


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Sep 2009)

I grew up in Belleville, leaving home 20 years ago when I joined up.  I voted "other".  Move to Prince Edward County.  Traffic may be an issue, but you could choose to live either closer to Belle-vegas or Trenton.  If I were you, I would live closer to Belleville, say in Rednersville.  CFB Trenton is on the Belle-vegas side of Trenton, so traffic may be better in the am and pm.


----------



## Redeye (30 Sep 2009)

I'll put in a vote for living in The County too, but probably on the eastern side to avoid dealing with traffic in Trenton proper on the way to the base.


----------



## kratz (4 Oct 2009)

My relatives that live in Trenton enjoy close access to work and the community offers most of their daily needs. For the extras, it is easier to drive the few additional kilometers to Belleville. It comes down to personal choice.


----------



## Cpl4Life (8 Oct 2009)

For someone who's spouse does not drive and likes to walk/bike everywhere during the day, would trenton be the best bet?  Are there any new construction areas walking distance to the base/mfrc?  Or even cycling (within 5 km let's say)?  And what ammenities are near the base (ie grocery store, library, bank etc)?


----------



## kratz (15 Oct 2009)

Major stores, companies ect...like Wal Mart (8km), groceries (4km), movie theatre (4km), banking(4km) and such are all within 8km of the base. My In-Laws are to the west of the main gate, but still within walking distance. Essentially, the town grew around the base. There are lots of options to rent/buy in Trenton. If you are looking for specific businesses, those might be father away.


----------

